# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Histori pasionesh

## MI CORAZON

Victor Hugo per Juliette Drouet 

Njohja e Viktor Hygoit me Zhuliet Drouet ndodhi me 1833 ne teatrin Saint- Martin . Qe nga ai çast nisi historia e madhe dhe e rralle e dashurise se tyre . Nga nga letrat me te bukura qe ai i ka derguar asaj :

_ "....Ju e dini se sa ju dashuroj, o engjelli im i mire e megjithate , ju doni qe t'iu shkruaj per te. Keni te drejte ! Duhet te dashurosh e pastaj kete ndjenje duhet ta shkruash e pastaj duhet ta puthesh ne goje , ne sy e kudo te zgjedhuren tende. 
  Oh, Juliette , sa te dua !...Kur jam i trishtuar , mendoj per ju ashtu sic mendojme per diellin ne dimer e kur jam i gezuar , une mendoj per ju ashtu sic mendojme per hijen kur ndodhemi mes pervelimit te diellit.....E shihni Juliette e embel se sa fort ju dua ?! Me gjithe shpirt !...Pres nga ju nje puthje , e bukura ime , Zhuzhu!..." _

----------


## MI CORAZON

Honorè de Balzak per konteshen Hanska 

Nje dashuri legjendare ajo e Honore de Balzak per konteshen e martuar polake, Hanska. Ajo zgjati per gati 15 vjet pa u takuar dhe lindi e u mbajt vetem nepermjet korrespondences. Balzaku do te martohej me Hansken vetem ne vitin 1850 , pak muaj para vdekjes se tij .
Ja nje nga letrat e shkruara prej tij :

_  " Engjulli im i adhuruar ....Jam bere vertet i luajtur nga mendte nga dashuria per ty. Rri si budalla e s'bej gje tjeter vecse mendoj per ty e cdo perfytyrim me sjell prane teje. Te kap , te shtrengoj, te puth, te perkedhel. Ti , je ne zemren time e une ndjej aty pranine tende delikate. O perendi, une zgjohem cdo mengjes me mendimin qe t'i them vehtes : Hajt nisu , shko te takosh engjellin tend...E pastaj, terhiqem i shtrenguar nga dhjetera pengesa e obligime. Eshte lufte e vertete kjo qe po ndodh brenda meje. Jo, keshtu s'rrohet !....Kjo qe po ndodh, s'me ka bere kurre vaki....ndjehem i perhumbur , i marre e njekohesisht i lumtur , teksa perjetoj kete enderr kaq delikateqe per mua ka vleren e nje mije vjeteve jete. Jam vertet ne gjendje te mjerueshme. ne cdo qelize, ne cdo pore te trupit tim, ndjej te jem i pushtuar , i permbytur nga dashuria. Une nuik jetoj vecse per dashurine e ne te njejten kohe po gerryhem nga pezmatimi per te.....
Oh, Eva ime e embel, ti s'e di, por une kam tani ne duar letren tende e flas me ty sikur te te kisha ketu, perballe meje. Te shoh , te ndjej, te adhuroj ashtu te bukur e magjike. Dje, gjithe naten po thosha me vehte: Ajo eshte e imja ! As engjejt ne parajse s'jane aq te lumtur sa ç'isha une mbreme..." _

----------


## D&G Feminine

Besoj e ke lexuar Balzac nga Stefan Zweig

----------


## Sokoli

Don Kishoti i Mances per Dylqinjen e Tobozes.


_"Ne keto momente qe po te shkruaj jam mbeshtetur pas nje peme. Mesi i nates ka kaluar e mua nuk me merr gjumi. Sancoja gerhet. Kushedi sa ka qe fle lumemadhi se zjarri ka kohe qe eshte shuar nga qe eshte lene pa shkarpa. Dylqinje me lexon? Zjarri rreth meje eshte shuar por une po pelcas vape. Nje zjarr tjeter shume here me i madh digjet brenda meje. Per ty digjet Dylqinjeza ime, vec per ty 
O Dylqinja ime e Tobozes tende! Don Kishoti yt i Mances sime po digjet per ty e nuk po di ku te shuhet. As kjo vera e kuqe, as shiu vjeshtak e as ujet e burimit nuk ma shuajne zjarrin per ty. Diten sikur e fashis nga pak kete flake me gjak gjigandesh te tmerrshem po naten flaket e tij ngjiten perseri perpjete. Furre djegin te shkretat kur te kujtoj. 
 Sjell ndermend ate fytyren tende te fryre si bogaçe e me fryhet kraherori njimend me pelcet. 
Sjell ndermend ate gushen tende me pala e renkimet behen pale ne gabzerrin tim.
Sjell ndermend ato duart e tua si bombone tek tundin ne ajer penevreket prej tantelle qe dynjaja shpesh i merr per shami e shpirti im kalorsiak cgradohet e kthehet ne ushtarin me te bindur te instiktit kafsheror.
Sjell ndermend ate korsene qe te shtrengon rropullite e kjo armatura ime prej llamarine me duket lule para asaj qe te ra ty per pjese te durosh per tu bere e pranueshme nga popullata e Tobozes tende.
E dashur Dylqinje. Nuk e ke idene sa krenar ndihem kur mendoj qe nje zemer besnike pas gjinjve llurbe diku ne anen tjeter te botes rreh pa pushim per mua. Por me krenar ndihem sepse me eshte e qarte tashme qe dhe ti e ke kuptuar se ne kemi role te tjera ne histori shume me te rendesishme nga nje dore orgazmash mesjetare qe mund ti konsumonim nese do te gjendeshim se bashku. Ti ke per detyre te dalesh cdo dite ne dritaren tende e te tundesh penevreket-shami me lot ne sy ndersa une kam per detyre te shemb dhe ca hordhi te tjera me mullinj-perbindesh para se Sancoja te perfundoje epitafin qe ka kohe qe perpunon. E dashur po agon. Do mundohem te fle pak. Jam i bindur qe ne gjume do te te therras me perkedheli si cdo nate : Dyli ime e shtrenjte Dyli..." 

Me perulje, i yti Don Kishot i Mances sime. _

----------


## Ihti

Sa bukur, sa bukur !!!

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Sic e ka nisur CORAZONI me francezet, do na e djege forumin fare  :shkelje syri: 

Apapapa...Dylqinja me e bukur se kurre (lol)

Shume te lezecme...

----------


## MI CORAZON

Nje nga pergjigjet e Juliette Drouet letrave te Hugoit. 

_  " Ju dashuroj...shume ..shume....Viktori im ! 
E kote t'jua perseris shpesh, sepse kurre nuk mund ta shpreh sikunder e ndiej.
Ju i dashur jeni gjithshka  qe me rrethon  me gjithe bukurine e formes, ngjyres , aromes, harmonise se tingullit...Jeni bukuria vete. Jeni superior mbi gjithshka... e une... ju admiroj.
Ju nuk jeni rrezja e diellit me shtate ngjyrat e saj te mrekullueshme, por dielli vete, qe ndriçon, ngroh dhe i jep jete gjithshkaje.
Ja pra, çfare jeni ju per mua i dashur...per gruan qe ju adhuron " ._

----------


## tanisami44

Faleminderit, po duam prape se po kenaqemi

----------


## MI CORAZON

Duroni....Ju i doni letrat tak - fak.
Eshte viti 1800 e kusur...s'ka DHL .

----------


## Sokoli

O c'po me hane duart. Shkendija me japin keto amoret ala frenga qe na ve ketu ne forum ti Corasone, shkendija.
Keni shpetuar per qime para pak ditesh kur u ula te bej nje leter te Matildes ose Salome drejtuar Nietzsches e pastaj plani ndryshoi e shkova per peshk. Zura dhe 2 Cat-fish qe mezi i nxuri frigoriferi (tava s'i nxinte  :ngerdheshje:  ).
Nejse, mbase ulem nje dite tjeter per te shkruar dicka po nuk rri pa thene qe kjo teme sot per sot leshon aromen me interesante ne gjithe forumin per mendimin tim.  Mbase me shume nga ato qe zgjon ne koke se ato qe permban.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Pjese nga nje leter qe Wolfgang Amadeus Moxart i drejton se shoqes, Costanze :

_  " P.S  ....Kostance e dashur,
 Ndersa po shkruaja faqen e fundit , letra filloi te njomej nga pika loti qe binin njera pas tjetres. Por nuk duhet te pezmatohem...Nje numer i madh puthjesh jane ne fluturim e siper. Po shoh mijera prej tyre. Sapo zura tre....Oh , sa te shijshme jane !!!
Mund ti pergjigjesh letres sime zemer, ne adresen qe do te te dergoj.....
Pershendetje e dashur, o ti me e dashura ....o shpirti im i vogel.
Kujdesu per shendetin dhe mos dil shume neper qytet. ..Me shkruaj.
Te puth miliona herë . " _

----------


## Fiori

Corazon, versionin ne shqip te letrave te Beethoven i ke ? Mbaj mend i kam pasur ne ca copa te vjetra letre dhe i mbaja gjithmone me vete (atehere ne gjimnaz  :i habitur!:  ). Te perkthyera ne anglisht nga gjermanishtja kane humbur shume, e gjithsesi kane shume fuqi shprehese. 




> Edhe pse akoma shtrire, mendoj per ty, dashuria ime e pavdekshme, nje here i gezuar, pastaj i merzitur, duke shpresuar qe fati do te na degjoje lutjet. Mund te jetoj vetem i plote me ty, ose me mire mos jetoj fare........  e pastaj vdes.


Jam shume pergjumesh tani se do kisha marre mundimin te beja ndonje perkthim "shaprashupra" sa per te sqarruar permbajtjen e letrave te tij.


_(...pjeset qe ke vendosur me lart ndoshta jane dokument, po me thene te drejten vetem si "pasionante" nuk me duken, te vene ne gjume nuk te zgjojne ndonje nerv pasioni - por kur u kuptua ndonjehere pasioni ne fakt  )_

Tani meqenese po flisja per perkthimet. Me ka rene rasti keto kohe te lexoj disa libra te perkthyera ne shqip, mund te them se Shqiperise i duhen vertet shkrimtare/perkthyes.  :i ngrysur:  Lexova 500 faqe liber dhe vetem pasi e lexova ne anglisht e kuptova se kish pas qene letrar. 



Naten e mire 



p.s. nje teme me letra te tilla sikur ka egzistuar me pare ne forum, kontrollo se ndoshta gjen ndonje personazh interesant...

----------


## MI CORAZON

Nuk iu dukën pasionante? Ahhh, që qënkam gabuar !!! Ketu, përkthimet ndërpriten.

----------


## liliella

Fiori kto letrat e Joyce do zgjojne pasione e ca....
"No use continuing! You can guess why!"

tani un as nuk po mundohem ti perkthej se e di qe do me shkoj mundi kot e vec do ndyej biografine e pastej per dicka te tille do me benit ban tere jetes. 

po ama jan letra disi ndryshe nga ato me siper dhe ja vlen tu hidhni nje sy...
http://www.arlindo-correia.com/joyce.html 

shpresoj qe kete linkun mos ma hiqni sepse nuk jam porn distibutor e po bej reklamime.  :buzeqeshje:  please dont dissmiss them as porn because behind them is the passion and genius of james joyce.

----------


## Ihti

> _Postuar më parë nga MI CORAZON_ 
> *Nuk iu dukën pasionante? Ahhh, që qënkam gabuar !!! Ketu, përkthimet ndërpriten.*


Vetem kete mos e bej te lutem! Se ke idene sa shume qe me kane pelqyer. Kam shume deshire te shtoj ndonje vete...po injoront hesapi!

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Corazon, kaq shume u trembe nga Fiori ti?   Une te them te drejten, nuk i mora vesh asnje llaf.  Leri nazet dhe bitise ate qe ke nisur, ne mos po do e bitis vete :shkelje syri:   Derisa te mendohet Sokoli per gjermanet, po i hedh une nja dy rreshta (shpresoj te mos te te ngelet qejfi)...

LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN--nje nga gjenite me te medhej te muzikes si dhe nje nga me misteriozet! Kush e ka degjuar "Per Elizen" dhe nuk i eshte trazuar shpirti? Thone qe Beethoven e kompozoi kete pjese per Terezen, vajza pas te ciles ai u dashurua kaq shume (ne fakt, autoresia eshte subjekt debati)  Ashtu sic kish qene gjate gjithe jetes,  Bethoven vdiq me nje mister: nje leter dashurie, gjetur ne sendet e tij pak pasi kish vdekur, ishte e shkruar per nje grua, te ciles kompozitori i madh i drejtohet me emrin: "E dashura e pavdekshme"  Ndoshta sonatat dhe simfonite e tij shprehin tragjedine e nje maredhenie qe nuk u publikua kurre:

_Engjelli im, ti je gjithcka, je vetja ime--vetem pak fjale sot --deri neser kur gjithcka te jete vendosur--kohe e cuar dem!  Pse ky trishtim i thelle ndjen se duhet te flase--a mund te jetohet dashuria jone vecse nepermjet sakrifices--vecse nepermjet moskerkimit te gjithckaje--a mund ta ndryshosh qe ti nuk je imja, e gjitha...dhe une yti, i teri?
Oh, Zot!  Shiko bukurite e natyres dhe ngushellohu me ate qe duhet te jete--dashuria kerkon gjithcka, dhe me te drejte--keshtu eshte dhe per ty qe te jesh me mua, dhe une me ty. Por ti harron kaq lehte se une duhet te jetoj per vete, dhe per ty! Nese do te ishim bashke, ti do ta kishe ndjere dhimbjen e saj aq pak sa dhe une......
Patjeter qe do ta shohim njeri-tjetrin perseri, per me teper, nuk mund te te rrefej cfare kam pare ditet e fundit, duke prekur vete jeten time--nese zemrat tona do te kishin qene bashke, nuk do e kisha bere dicka te tille.  Kam kaq shume per te te thene--Ah!--ka momente kur mendoj se fjalet jane kaq pa vlere--gezohu--qofsh e verteta, thesari im i vetem, gjithckaja ime...ashtu sic jam une i yti!  Perendite duhet te na dergojne qetesine, dhe kjo do te kish qene me e mira per ne!_

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Letra e dyte:

_Ti po vuan, e shtrenjta ime...ti po vuan!  Ah, aty ku jam une, je edhe ti!  Do ta rregulloj qe ne te dy te jetojme se bashku. Cfare jete!!! keshtu!!! pa ty--ndjekur nga miresia e njerezimit--qe deshiroj ta meritoj kaq pak sa e meritoj--poshterimi i njeriut ndaj njeriut--me lendon!  Dhe kur mendoj lidhjen time me universin, cfare jam une dhe cfare eshte AI, te cilin ne e quajme te madh?  Hyjnorja gjendet ketu brenda, tek njeriu!  Me vjen te lotoj kur mendoj se ti mund te mos e marresh dot letren time deri te shtune.  Aq sa me do ti mua, une te dua me teper....Oh Zot- kaq afer! kaq larg!  A nuk eshte dashuria jone nje ndertese qiellore, dhe kaq e sigurt sa dhe monedha e qiellit?_ 

Letra e trete:

_Megjithese ende ne shtrat, mendoj per ty dashuria ime e pavdekshme, here here plot gaz, pastaj trishtueshem, duke pritur te mesoj nese fati do te na degjoje.  Mund te jetoj vetem i teri per ty, ose hic fare!--Po, jam i vendosur te endem larg teje derisa te mund te fluturoj ne krahet e tua dhe te them se jam vertet ne shtepi... me ty, dhe te mund ta dergoj shpirtin te mbeshtjelle brenda teje ne token e shpirtrave.  Po, keshtu duhet te jete--ti do te jesh me e kenaqur pasi e di besnikerine time.  Askush tjeter nuk mund te me marre zemren--kurre, kurre!  Oh, Zot!  Perse njeriu duhet te ndahet nga ajo qe do?  Jeta ime eshte kaq e mjerre; dashuria jote me ben me te lumturin nga te gjithe njerzit.  Per moshen qe kam, me duhet nje jete e qete--a mundet te jete e tille lidhja jone?  Engjelli im...rri e qete!--me duaj--sot--neser--dje--cfare lot pritje per ty!--per ty--ty, jeta ime...lamtumire! Oh, vazhdo te me duash--kurre mos dysho zemren besnike te te dashurit tend!
gjithmone i yti
gjithmone e imja
gjithmone e jona..._

----------


## Fiori

Corazon mos bej sikur i ke shkruar ti letrat. Atehere po, kishe te drejte te te mbetej qejfi. Po thuaj mire qe hodha nje gurrr une qe u kujtua populli ; ) 

Shiko mos sjellesh ndonje leter te Napolean Bonapartes shkruar te shoqes, disa prej tyre me kane pelqyer. Thone se ai paska shkruar gati 75000 letra, shumicen e te cilave drejtuar asaj.

Lili, nuk je akoma *nen* moshe ti per letra te tilla : D ?!



Pershendetje!

----------


## Sokoli

Marie Curie i shkruan paul Lengevinit.


 _I dashur Paul! Te lutem shume ne emer te gjithe ushtarakeve e pertaceve te tjere qe bejne historine e botes te mos dalesh neser ne duel. Karriera jote brilante nuk ka perse te nderpritet nga nje ndalese kaq e shkurter e autobusit tend te jetes. Po, po. Mos me konsidero me teper se kaq. E besome kur te te them qe nje kale rrace si ti ka ende shume per te rendur. Lerme mua shpirt-plakuren ketu ku jam ne krahet e leucemise. 
Oh i shtrenjti Paul ti duhet te jetosh. Duhet te jetosh e te finalizosh kerkimet e tua mbi sonaret. Shpiki sonaret Paul, shpiki! Mos e privo kete bote qe me te drejte kerkon paqen permes luftes e as nga nevoja per te derdhur gjak ne menyra nga me modernet. Une per vete e pothuaj i finalizova kerkimet e mia mbi uraniumin dhe ndihem teper e lumtur per kete. Pavarsisht se kerkoja te kuroja semundje me anen e vetive terapeutike te uraniumit jam e bindur qe krahas qindra lloje ilaceve qe do te shpiken fale zbulimeve te mia do jete dhe bomba atomike. Fundja edhe ajo me pak sofizem mund te radhitet nder ilacet, mbase dhe si me i miri prej tyre. 
Me eshte mbushur mendja Paul qe nuk jemi gje tjeter vecse hallkat e nje zinxhiri apo tullat e nje muri qe padyshim mbarojne diku. Neser vjend dikush tjeter e mbase shpik ndonje mitroloz a tank padyshim i shtytur nga vlerat e tyre kurative e keshtu do vazhdojme drejt qellimit final, Paqes absolute. Po, po, Paqe Absolute. Pavarsisht qe kjo shoqeri njerzore eshte shume e trashe ne ndergjegje, thelle ne subkoshience ajo eshte tmerresisht e zgjuar. Njeriu e ka kuptuar insitkivisht qe paqja arrihet me lufte e paqja me e madhe ajo absolutja, ajo totalja, do te arrihet vec permes nje lufte totale ne fund te se ciles do te vdesin te gjithe e Paqja Absolute do te mbreteroje ne kete Planetin tone (qe ende nuk e kam kuptuar perse kujtojme se na perket nderkohe qe ne i perkasim atij). Po te vdesesh qysh tani ti Paul do lesh boten pa sonar e ska si arrihet Paqja Absolute, ska si ngrihet muri me nje tulle mangut, ska si te vazhdoje zinxhiri me nje hallke te keputur. 

Te lutem Paul mos dil neser ne duel. Fundja perse del? Per te mbrojtur nderin e nje dame me te cilen te lidh vetem pasioni? Lere ca kete kimisten me te mire te botes te te thote dhe me fjale (se me vepra ta kam treguar sa e mori vesh i gjithe Parisi) ceshte Pasioni.
Ne radhe te pare lerme te te them qe relacioni yne nga ana ime nuk ka pasur katalizator tjeter vec vetmise e as produkt tjeter vec ngushellimit pas humbjes se Pierit. Nga ana jote katalizatori ska qene gje tjeter vec nje lloj mutacioni i kompleksit Edipian. Pieri, duke qene pedagogu dhe heroi yt fare mire me ndihmen e psikologjise (shkences qe do te linde pas pak zyrtarisht e do te mbese tere jeten ne djep vec per faktin se merret me ndjenjat ) mund te konsiderohet nje figure aterore per ty. Produkti? Padyshim pasioni. 
Si kimiste (i njoh mire elementet dhe vetite e tyre) , shkencetare (c'nuk me pjell mendja) dhe se fundi femer (specia me realiste e me me kembe ne toke qe egziston) qe jam po te them se nuk ka gje me te krahasueshme me pasionin se pordha. Te dyja jane te pakapshme nga mishi pavarsisht se eshte po mishi ai qe i ndjen.
Te dyja jane reaksione qe shoqerohen me clirime te fuqishme ngrohtesie dhe energjie.
Te dyja shoqerohen nga kontraktime qe rrezatohen ne cdo muskul te fytyres. 
Te dyja te largojne perkohsisht nga pjesa tjeter e botes (pavarsisht se ne njerin rast je ti ai qe distancohesh e ne tjetrin eshte bota ajo qe te mban distance). 
Te dyja treten ne ajer me kalimin e kohes (pavarsisht nga distanca kohore. Fundja a nuk jane figurat e kalibrit tone ato qe ndeshen me kohen duke u perpjekur ta kthejne perseri ne gjendjen primare, ate te absurditetit?). 
Te dyja vijne kur tu teket pa na pyetur fare. 
Te dyja na japin trubullime kur i ndjejme qe i kemi brenda e nuk i nxjerrim dot jashte.
Te dyja ne momentin qe cfaqen na japin lajthitjen sikur kane per te qendruar prane nesh perjetesisht.
Te dyja fillojne me shkronjen P . e te dyja, e te dyja i dashur Paul. 
Mbase po ta shohesh me syte e mendjes keto ngjashmeri nuk perbejne ndonje argument te fuqishem per ate qe po mundohem te te provoj, por fundja kur anatomia krahasuese sot po shkruan histori qe do te behen neser perse te mos e perdor dhe une per qellimet e mia? E fundja ckane krahasimet e Darvinit edhe Hegelit me shume se keto qe bej une mes pasionit e pordhes? 

Te lutem Paul mos shko neser ne duel. Mos vdis te lutem! Neser shko e mbyllu ne laboratorin tend e rri lexo ato qitapet e Pierit aty ku shkruan per kristalet. Vazhdoi se Pjeri i ka lene pergjysme. Vazhdoi e shpik sonaret Paul. Te pergjerohem

I dashur Paul u lodha duke u lutur e pergjeruar e tani lejome te te cfaq dhe nje profeci: "Ti do te rrosh Paul. Do te rrosh e do te shpikesh sonarin. Dikush comangen, une uraniumin, ti sonarin, dikush tjeter bomben atomike... deri sa te lajthitjet zarathustriane te marrin forme e kjo bote te arrije paqen totale perseri. 
At'here Atlantida do te harrohet, ne do te shnderrohemi ne Atlantide e pertace te tjere do te vijne e te zbulojne perdite qe ky planet eshte i rrumbullaket.
_




Thone qe nje pjese e letrekembimit te tyre dashuror ra ne dore te dikujt qe i botoi ne nje gazete. Pauli arriti deri aty sa sfidoi ne nje duel me pistoleta (nga ata me 10 hapa) editorin e gazetes. Kur e mori vesh Maria i shkroi keto radhe e ia nisi me poste ekspress. Postieri e arriti e ia la letren ne dore pak minuta para dyluftimit. Pieri e lexoi me nje fryme dhe mbeti pa fryme. Eshte fakt qe dueli u konsumua por ama qe te dyja pistoletat u shkrehen ne ajer dhe burrat e shkrehen dufin duke gjuajtur perqiellas. Te aksidentuarit e rastit qene 2 sorra te uritura qe u silleshin mbi koke e kujtonin se gjithe ajo mesele do perfundonte me ndonje kufome te shijshme. Njera prej sorrave vdiq top ne vend kurse tjetra mbijetoi por jo pa pasoja te renda shendetsore. 
Shume historiogjeopolitografe faktin qe dueli mbaroi pa viktima ne njerez ia dedikojne pikerisht kesaj letre.


epilog

_Me vone Paul Lengevin zhvilloi konceptin e sonarit duke u bazuar ne studimet e meparshme te Pierre Curie mbi kristalet._

----------


## korçar

Uaa uaa... u dogj populli fare!

Nejse une po sjell nje qe ma ka bere pershtypje (!).

Volteri (Voltaire) i shkruan "madame" Denises (Denis)  me 1745 :
"Ju puth mijera here. Shpirti (xhani) im puth tuajin, jeta dhe zemra ime ju dashurojne. Ju puth bythken e çilter dhe teresine e personit tuaj te adhurueshem."

----------

